# Joists - TGI vs. Web Trusses



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

As a builder, I can tell you the deciding factor is cost....and whether we need the access through the joists, like for mechanicals (hvac and plumbing). I haven't prices the bar joist style beams lately, but I Joists are running $2 a foot here. As for living in the home, I doubt you will notice the difference.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I assume you're saying the TGI's cost more? Also, TGI's come with punchout holes for running wiring, piping, etc. through. It takes a bit more effort, but is it that big of a deal? I've seen some homes that were built in the late 80's and early 90's, and many of them have the webbed trusses.


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

There's a little more bounce to the floor. I have them 2ft/OC 3/4 T&Gplywood and 3/4 hardwood and 12x12 ceramic in kitchen, hall, baths going on yr 12 everything is tight and holding up. :thumbsup:


----------

